# What is going on with my mollies?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey all, I've been away for quite some time but i've been having the same issues with mollies. Only mollies. 

I first bought 3 male silver mollies. They all eventually died but not all at the same time. They would act normal but kept getting skinnier and skinnier even though they all had a healthy appetite. Then a few months after all three died, I bought two more female mollies and they both died within a few weeks of each other with the exact same symptoms except their scales were raised. I purchased both set of mollies at two different locations. Any idea what it could be?! 

btw, 30 gallon planted fw with 3 hatchets, 4 rasboras, 1 ram, and 2 bristlenose. Cycled for one year.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishychic said:


> but i've been having the same issues with mollies. Only mollies.
> 
> Any idea what it could be?!
> 
> ... 3 hatchets ...


Fc:

As you are able to keep hatchets your tank is in 1st class shape.

Native Mollies are brackish water fish.

Due to the type of commercial breeding in the U.S. they will survive and prosper in fresh water.

In Germany they may still be bred as brackish water fish.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wasting could be a number of things, but I would treat for internal parasites first. I wouldn't suggest you get any more for that tank. All the rest of your fish are soft water fish and if they are thriving, they probably suit your water. Mollies do best in very hard or brackish water. IME soft water doesn't kill them outright, but makes them more susceptible to disease.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you so much. That makes a lot of sense!


----------

